# Comment trouver l'adresse IP d'un utilisateur MSN???



## CarmodY (10 Février 2004)

Salut a tous

Je cherche a avoir l'adresse ip d'un utilisateur MSN

Actuellement j'utilise cette commande 

netstat -n -f inet

mais je vous avouerai que ce n'est pas terrible

Certaines adresses IP sont cachées.

Connaitriez vous d'autres lignes de commandes 
ou un bon sniffer d'IP sur Mac?

Merci d'avance


----------

